# Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120L RGB Erfahrungen?



## Torben456 (5. August 2018)

Hallo, 

ich rüste gerade mein 3. System nach, das ganze soll ein wenig schicker werden, habe meine GTX 1050 Ti gegen eine günstige RX580 getauscht. 
Jetzt soll auch noch mein recht alter Mugen 3 getauscht werden, der ist mir einfach zu wuchtig geworden und die Lamellen sind auch schon recht verbogen. 

Jetzt sehe ich das es recht günstige 120er AiO Waküs gibt. 
Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120L RGB ab €' '49,61 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland, die finde ich recht schick. 

Hat einer Erfahrungen ob die Pumpe reicht leise ist? 

Die CPU die gekühlt werden muss ist ein i5 4690K@4.2GHZ, solange die Temperaturen gleich bleiben wie beim Mugen 3 bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. August 2018)

Nicht mit ner 120er....lass das besser


----------



## Torben456 (5. August 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nicht mit ner 120er....lass das besser



Also lieber die 240er Variante?
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240 ab €' '50,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Narbennarr (5. August 2018)

240er sind deutlich potenter und liegen dann auf dem Niveau (bzw knapp über) der High-End Lüftkühler wie dem D15 etc. Bei den 120er ist man eher so im Bereich kleiner Kühler, dein Mugen ist vermutlich leiser und/oder stärker 

Ich hab die CM AiOs von den Pumpen als sehr angenehm in Erinnerung, aber das unterliegt immer einer gewissen Streuung. Da würde ich dann einfach das Rückgaberecht in Anspruch nehmen, wenns doch nicht gefällt. Hatte auch schon ne AiO die noch viel Luft drinn hatte und das blubbert dann störend


----------



## Rallyesport (5. August 2018)

Also ich hab die Master Liquid Lite mit 120mm Radiator und ich kann meinen Ryzen 7 1800X gut kühlen, einzig bei diesen Temperaturen und Prime geht er auf 85° hoch, im IDLE hält sie ihn zwischen 40-50° in unhörbarem Zustand.


----------



## Torben456 (5. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Master Liquid Lite mit 120mm Radiator und ich kann meinen Ryzen 7 1800X gut kühlen, einzig bei diesen Temperaturen und Prime geht er auf 85° hoch, im IDLE hält sie ihn zwischen 40-50° in unhörbarem Zustand.



Wie laut wird das Ganze beim zocken, also mit wie viel RPM läuft der Lüfter?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. August 2018)

85Grad schafft man aber auch mit LuKü, wo keine Pumpe laufen muss und die hohen Wassertemps nicht die Komponenten (Schläuche und Eletronik) belasten 
Ein 120er AiO macht imo nur bei kompakten PCs Sinn, zuviele Kompromisse.


----------



## Rallyesport (5. August 2018)

Also die normalen Gehäuselüfter werden bei Volllast lauter als der Lüfter der AIO, die Pumpe ist so gut wie unhörbar, ich probiere die Tage mal noch ne Push Pull Kombi aus, vll kann man da noch etwas nachhelfen.
Im normalen Spielebetrieb wird der CPU nicht heißer als 65°


----------



## Torben456 (5. August 2018)

Habe mir gerade günstig eine Enermax Liqtech 240 geschossen, die wird wohl ausreichend sein.


----------



## AlexanderLu (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo TE,

wie ist es gelaufen mit der neuen 240er?
Ich habe heute beim Amazon Warehouse die MasterLiquid lite 240 für 36€! erworben.
War ein Spontankauf, wegen dem Preis natürlich.

Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?
Kühle damit auch einen Ryzen, in meinem Fall 2600


----------

